# Identifying RR bridges



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

We just got back from a nice group trip around Lake Michigan. As we drove to the meeting place in Wisconsin, we noticed how readily RR bridges over highways stood out . The clue: rusty with fading peeling paint that was probably applied during the Civil War


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

yeah, I tend to agree. near where I used to live was a bridge for one of the Metro North lines. it had been painted for the Thornwood area that the bridge was in (was painted for 1776/1976) and was quite rusted by the 1990s. they did repaint eventually, but the rust came thru quickly. it seemed the railroad just didn't care, as long as it was deemed safe to some degree.


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

Probably only reason RR don't touch bridges, rust is the only thing holding the structure together!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice site for looking up bridges.





Bridgehunter.com: Historic Bridges of the United States


Database of the historic or notable bridges and tunnels of the United States.



bridgehunter.com


----------



## 5kidsdad (Nov 28, 2021)

In my area of upstate NY, there's been a lot of RR bridge maintenance and/or replacement. Norfolk Southern has removed many of the double tracked ones and replaced with single track. Lots of ROW work happening also. Now if NY could maintain the roads as well as NS is doing on their trackwork... we'd be happier.


----------

